
ArangoDB 3.5 Released - ShadowFaxSam
https://www.arangodb.com/2019/08/multi-model-database-arangodb-3-5-released-distributed-joins-streaming-transactions-extended-graphdb-search-capabilities/
======
cwoodward
Really glad to see this release, some really nice features coming with 3.5

------
Mimino123
What is ArangoDB's distributed transactions story?

~~~
janemanos
Supporting full distributed ACID transactions is the holy grail for databases,
especially if you want them with minimal performance impact. For single
instance settings we guarantee full ACID semantics and in a cluster setting
ArangoDB supports atomic operations. Getting full distributed transactions
working and minimizing their performance impact on writes is something we are
still investigating. The new streaming transactions API in v3.5 brings also
improvements to handling of transactions in a clsuter but are not distribuzed
transactions.

For more details please see our docs
[https://www.arangodb.com/docs/stable/transactions-
transactio...](https://www.arangodb.com/docs/stable/transactions-transaction-
invocation.html)

------
janemanos
Congrats to the whole team!

